# RR: 13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"



## Trout

*1.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)










4.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










5.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1960)










6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)










7.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










8.	Pletnev (cond.), Russian National Orchestra	(1991)










9.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










10.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1941)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1960)
2.	Giulini (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1959)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)
4.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
5.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1960)
6.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1986)
7.	Fricsay (cond.), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
8.	Pletnev (cond.), Russian National Orchestra	(1991)
9.	Monteux (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
10.	Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1941)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

